# Interesting article on the DNR page - Coast forests



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.dnr.wa.gov/Publications/lm_ess_westside_oldgrowth_guide.pdf

I found it an interesting article on the forests of the Pacific Northwest, as it relates to how the forests grow in response to wind, fire, logging, and competition with other trees (particularly how Hemlock and Douglas Fir compete with each other).


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

What does DNR (do no resuscitate) have to do with trees? 

~tom


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm sure you meant it as a joke, but there are many in Washington that feel DNR has seriously fallen short of their duty - and that "Do not resusitate" is closer to the truth than you might think.:furious:

(Sorry for the cranky response, DNR is a sore spot among native Washingtonians)


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

I could live without them here too!


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

pwoller said:


> I could live without them here too!


How many here are old enough to remember the old Conservation Commission? In the old Commission, politics were not involved and to become a director a person had to go up through the ranks. There was no buddy system as there are now with the governor appointing his best friend as director. This is just another case of too much government ruining everything they come in contact with.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

You must mean that golden era brought about when -- gasp -- liberals broke the power of the political bosses and old-boy power blocks by lots of grunt work and community organizing:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_Era


----------

